# Aarau v St Gallen



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 21, 2011)

Over-Under odds statistics on Betting give many chances for Over 2,5 in this game...


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 21, 2011)

57 minute of the game and already 2-1....


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 21, 2011)

Im beginning to think you dont lose bets 
When was your last loss ?


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't have a magic wand....I also lose bets..The thing is that all my bets are based on odds statistics on over-under and not on ispirations


----------

